# I Am Giving Free Pics!



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

I know, they're not good. Its like my profile pic! Just give me any fish and I'll draw it!:-D:lol:


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Think you can do Scout? I'm always interested to see how other people draw. A bit of an artist miself.


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok! It might take a while though  going to Hershey Park!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's okay! Take as long as you need. :-D


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope you like it...

http://http://postimg.org/image/rax4ra7m1/

My image links don't seem to work, but I'll try to get it to you.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

It's not working.


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry. Maybe I'll put it in my SIGPIC. So you can see it.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Kay!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Its in my siggy now.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know how to see it  You could just press the paper clip when your making a reply, it'll say upload, then pic the picture you want to upload, then press ok or whatever, and then x when it says upload again. Then you go to the paper clip again, and it'll have options for witch picture to upload


----------

